# help for female



## wee andi (May 23, 2006)

hi

i have decided now to take a year off and try the figure class two next year , first show will be the qualifier in march nabba northern ireland. ihave a back injury so lifting heavy unfrotunaltly is not an option just now for me..... i am sponsored by eggnation so i get my eggs free etc..... any advice for help..... ps i dont eat clean off season..... ever! i just eat as i wish..... i have an extremely high metabolism( freaky one)..... any advice be great

hugs

wee andi black


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Andi

nice to see you on here, hope you haven't been molesting any policemen lately with your drinking buddy Vodka Marshall.

Tom


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

ANDIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!

Hey HUN,

Happy Happy JOY JOY!!!!!

Yes let's get MASSIVE hun!

When are you next down?

FIRST you have to eat more!!!!!!!

BIG CYBER HUG

x

x

x

T

Heal up babes!


----------



## wee andi (May 23, 2006)

hi tom and tat!

lol me and mr policeman are well happy!! still going great with us, how glad am i that i went to london now huh? lol myself and ric went up to southport cause i was competing in the toned figure , he enjoyed it and is coming over for the worlds here in ireland in three weeks......

I CALL IT FATE ! lol lol

anyways about putting weight on, yeah i need to eat full stop... i just have a big problem with appetite.... unless there some sort of tablet to help me get an appetitte that the doc could give me..i can seriuolsy go without food all day and just eat a dinner and sup tea! not good i understand thats why i need some encouragment and some help....

hugs wee andi

x


----------



## Lynsey Beattie (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Andi,

thats a bummer you hurt ur back no more fitness routines for us to watch then, i think you will do great in toned figure but i no how you feel with the eating because i cant fit in all the food i need to eat, but we all know that we have to eat eat eat to get big big big, well i hope you recover well and just ease into those back routines, im the same with my knees through the fitness i cant go heavy on legs at all so lots of reps for me. Look forward to seing you on the stage as a figure girly, im off to the California on Thursday for my comp so we shall see how i go


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi Andi!

welcome to the board !...

saw you at the brits....you were up there with a freind of mine (Andrea Bateman) she placed 4th,....

i think the new class will work well,....you all looked really good.....

just thought i,d say hello,....so......

helllllooooo!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes Andi,

I know about your cups of tea!

I am the opposite, OMG. I am pretty sure some of these increased numbers on the scale are MUSCLE, however nearly 1 kg is silicon, and there is CHUB on my tummy right now :boohoo:

You are going to have to set alarms or something!

Ditch the handbag for a wee cooler!

LYNSEY,

GOOD LUCK!

Cyber Hugs

x

x

x

T


----------



## Lynsey Beattie (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks Tat


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

Good luck for the comp Lynsey.

Whats wrong with Tea? I drink it all the time. You cant do without tea. It has flava????????

in it that helps prevent cancer!

(See the side of the PG tips Box!):smoke:


----------



## wee andi (May 23, 2006)

hey lynsey lovely to hear from you i havent seen you since 2004!.... you still lokoing great babe. good luck with pro show! i check all the time the boards etc so will keep undated on how you do.

i gonna get the next few weeks over me with a house move and some personal stuff to sort and then i gonna try and make every effort to eat if it means setting an alarm tat! then so be it.... when i start to think straight it all becomes that bit more easier for me..it is just trying to start it .

lovely to hear from you all

hugs

wee andixx


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Andi

Are you doing WABBA or Gravesend?

My season is just starting!

Abi,

Andi will LIVE on cups of tea and forget to eat, that is the problem.

Tea is fine, green tea is great

x

x

x

T


----------

